# LRG Complete 2.5



## Mike (Jun 3, 2008)

LRG Complete Gallery - when using paypal ... how can I use Canadian Dollars instead of US ..
Thanks in advance


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Jun 3, 2008)

im not sure if i included CAD as a "currecy" for this template. i will add that in asap.

Joe


----------



## Mike (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for your reply ...

I have used the older LRG Paypal and it has Canadian currency...
but this one does not ...

Thanks for looking into this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## davidmknoble (Jun 9, 2008)

Mike,

Note that the current template now has Candian currency as a choice.


----------

